# just some pics i ran across...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

12lber








33 lb








33lb, 12lb, and 4lb








18lb








19.4lb and 11.6lb








20lb and 10lb









all these flatties were rescued from a local paylake and retruned to either c.j. brown reservoir or buck creek... u can see in one of the pics what happens to a flathead after staying in a craphole for a while, they develop "fin rot"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

As I was looking @ these I said to myself, "These are obviously paylake fish". You are right on the $, you can tell the abuse they go through. I'm sure people will come on her e& talk about how you did a bad/illegal thing about putting them into a lake, but I say "Thanks".


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

that flattie looked disgusting, i have one question doesnt the state regulate these pay lakes at all ??? dont they make sure that the fish are bought legitimately from people who raise the cats or what ?? they should NOT be allowed to remove the flatties from public waters to put into their lakes where they charge people to fish for them !!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Doesnt seem right! There is enough cats in pay lakes why Flats? Just because there good to eat? I wouldnt eat that thing! Not healthy! Nice job on the rescue Bud! Did you get them on a rod and reel?


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice job letting them loose. I hate to start trouble but that first fish is the smallest 12 lb fish I've ever seen, better get that scale checked.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks!!!!! Thanks for putting them back! Props, big time!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

From the way it looks in the 1st picture... Looks like you were at Beaver Pay Lake in Springfield?

Am I correct?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you gave those fish a new home.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Perchy101 said:


> From the way it looks in the 1st picture... Looks like you were at Beaver Pay Lake in Springfield?
> 
> Am I correct?


nope, no way thats beaver lake! theres grass there in that picture and no beer cans or drunks lying around passed out.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> nope, no way thats beaver lake! theres grass there in that picture and no beer cans or drunks lying around passed out.


Right on Dink, that wasnt beaver lake but the 1 acre holding pond we have that i put them in until the next day when i put them in the creek... but they came from the beaver-crap-hole


----------



## sbaird (Nov 12, 2006)

good job givein those fish a new home. iv done the same thing a few times wen ive gone to paylakes and caught big flatheads.they dont deserve to go thru that abuse.


----------

